# So it's been six months



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

I quit smoking 6 months ago today and I have a huge sense of accomplishment!

I just really wanted to share with someone!

XD


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment. Stay strong!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations! :highfive:


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

*hugs* Thank you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 27, 2009)

AWESOME! That is one of the best things a person can do!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel so much healthier now


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

I smoked for years and quit when I got pregnant with my son who will be 18 years old in May. I then picked them back up when he was4or so....... stupid! then quit when I got pregnant with my daughter..... picked them back up when she was around 2...... STUPIDER!

I walked away from them one day about 2 or 3 years ago and I honestly can't stand the smell now.

CONGRATS! don't give into the temptations when they hit you!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support!



It's nice to know someone has gone through it too <3


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

It's hard some days....... even now, when I can't stand the smell..... once in awhile I will finish a meal or something and think.... Oh yum - wouldn't that be good.... so I find a straw or something to chew on LOL! 

I think I've quit this time actually about 4 years ago...... What helped was when Lexi was starting to ride, I couldn't smoke in the barns so.... I didn't smoke. I was only smoking like 1 or 2 a day by then end and just sat them down once and never picked them back up.

You will feel better, taste better, and smell better!


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats great  Well done


----------



## Flashy (Feb 27, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 27, 2009)

YAY! My bf has "been quitting" since before I met him (over a year now)... Let's just say that's getting old! He doesn't want to do the patch or the pills because they give you crazy nightmares (?). Anyway, grats on kicking the habit and keeping it kicked (awkward wording)!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 27, 2009)

wow congratulations that is a big accomplishment, good for you


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> YAY! My bf has "been quitting" since before I met him (over a year now)... Let's just say that's getting old! He doesn't want to do the patch or the pills because they give you crazy nightmares (?). Anyway, grats on kicking the habit and keeping it kicked (awkward wording)!



Yeah I heard they give you bad nightmares too. So I didn't use them


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 27, 2009)

Ty all


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 27, 2009)

That is so great! Keep up the great work, and I do know that it is WORK some days.:great:


----------



## BethM (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!

My husband quit about 2 years ago, and he still remarks on how much healthier he feels.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 28, 2009)

wow thats really good of you!
I really hope i dont get into the temptaition of smoking when im older. its just tstupid stupid stupid!

Hope this keeps going. and if it doesnt i'll bunny nap your bunnies and wont give you replacements/look alikes.. tch tch tch. (i dnt knwo if you have seen my posting or not) 

keep up the great work!


x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! That is a big accomplishment! 

My cousin's hubby quit smoking with the help of these pills he got from the doctor. He said they didn't upset him at all, except they made everything that he ate taste like styrofoam.  He could smoke as much as he wanted, but he wouldn't get the "feeling" from it.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 1, 2009)

YAY! Go you! Congratulations!  What an achievement!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Mar 1, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! Yeah this is a huge accomplishment! I smoked on and off during my early twenties and quit 2+ years ago. It was REALLY hard, took me like 4-5 tries to nip it good. But stick with it, don't let the stress temptations get you down the road! A good trick when the stress cravings are triggered is to eat a snack or meal preferably healthy but protein can help stop the stress trigger cravings once you've quit. And keeping healthy snacks around like nuts, fruit, nut butters, jerky, yogurts, and go for them instead of a smoke, etc.

Yoga breathing really helps with stress relief too or a nice hot bath .

Woohooo!!


----------

